# stuffed birds



## johnnypas12 (Feb 3, 2009)

alright i have a few stuffed birds like a snow owl and red tail hawk and i dont want them to be destroyed. i was just wondering if people can help make list of what chemicals can possibly help me not destroy the birds

thx in advance


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have a permit for these birds?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, you don't need a permit as long as they were mounted when they were still legal to shoot. There are lots of really old owl mounts that are legal to have.

Since I'm assuming these are really old mounts, I'd advise not putting any chemicals on them. I think you might be assuming that taxidermists use chemicals to mount a bird. Besides some dish soap and borax, and maybe white gas/mineral spirits for some guys, there isn't anything else used.

There really isn't much you can do with old mounts other than dust them off. Keep them out of sunlight and dust them every now and then and they will be just fine.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

my parents have a golden eagle not sure how old it is but its OLD and still looks great


----------

